# acer aspire 5315 eng user manual needed



## wayne247red (Mar 30, 2008)

i live over in germany and have just brought a acer aspire laptop but everything is in german.i have managed to get the system sorted but i still want a user manual in english.if anyone can help please.i need it:4-dontkno


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi wayne247red Welcome to TSF
That would be this.
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo...m/us&siteid=7293&words=all&keywords=&areaid=7


----------



## jesuitcole (Oct 28, 2009)

The free download is at:

http://www.retrevo.com/search/v2/jsp/mytrevo/myTrevo.jsp?page=man


----------

